# Furfags



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

What are your thoughts on the term "furfags"? Derogatory and offensive, or just LOL?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

I think we've effectively owned the term.  Absolutely inoffensive by now.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

[IMMUNE] And I love using it because it's a fun internet word. I can also guess you made this because I said it. :>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

I think its hawt! Lets yiffyiffyiffyiff


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Furries use it a lot more than other people do, so whatever. Doesn't really have much meaning anymore.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol.

I use furfag whenever I'm teasing someone about furries.

Which ...is all the time.

For me furfag=furry.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

On this board, okay. On other boards not so much. Depends on where you are.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 20, 2010)

furries have taken control of that like black people took "n*****". they have taken it and stomped the hate behind it and now rock it as a compliment.

props, furries.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Holy shit, 7 replies even before I made the poll.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Holy shit, 7 replies even before I made the poll.



It was an interesting topic.

EDIT

And your poll has no middle ground-ish type options.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> furries have taken control of that like black people took "n*****". they have taken it and stomped the hate behind it and now rock it as a compliment.
> 
> props, furries.



Halfway to Godwin's Law, bro!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Holy shit, 7 replies even before I made the poll.


It's the topic title.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> furries have taken control of that like black people took "n*****". they have taken it and stomped the hate behind it and now rock it as a compliment.
> 
> props, furries.



Stupid black people think they are so smart.


Furfag is all funny until a normal person uses it.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't wait until someone votes "offensive" so we can troll the fuck outta them.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Stupid black people think they are so smart.


Cool story bro.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I can't wait until someone votes "offensive" so we can troll the fuck outta them.


I *did* make it so you can see who votes what.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Cool story bro.



That was not a story, it was a statement *FURFAG!*


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it is complete lols. :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey OP. Still no middle ground.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I *did* make it so you can see who votes what.



Awesome.

Besides, furfag doesn't apply to me too much.

Taren, shut the fuck up, I know what you're thinking.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Naw its okay furfag use the term all you want.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Stupid black people think they are so smart.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I can't wait until someone votes "offensive" so we can troll the fuck outta them.



Bet you Ratte will do that because you said that. :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Naw its okay furfag use the term all you want.



Oh, thank god, I was waiting for your ever-so-wise advice and permission to say the word "furfag".


Shadow said:


> Bet you Ratte will do that because you said that. :V



Nah, she wouldn't stoop that low.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

It's lolgasmic!


----------



## Conker (Apr 20, 2010)

It's the best motherfucking vocabulary term the furry community has.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Besides, furfag doesn't apply to me too much.
> 
> Taren, shut the fuck up, I know what you're thinking.


o murrrrrrr.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

*FURFAG*


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, thank god, I was waiting for your ever-so-wise advice and permission to say the word "furfag".
> 
> 
> Nah, she wouldn't stoop that low.



Only time will tell, my good man...


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it's something that used to be an insult but people have just grown into it now. Course, the politically correct term if there is one is furry.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

This is probably the most lopsided poll ever.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

If anyone called me a "furfag" and was being serious about it, I would just lol at them.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

It doesn't mean anything except EPIC LULZ.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Auzbuzzard, I am disappoint.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We got a vote on the bottom one, someone get me a lynch mob. :>


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

So Auzbuzzard voted that it was offensive.

Are we going to troll him now, or what?


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

It be trollan tiem!


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my, a mod advocating trolling.

I love this board.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Auzbuzzard


I have no son


----------



## Conker (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> So Auzbuzzard voted that it was offensive.
> 
> Are we going to troll him now, or what?


I'll grab my pitchfork and torch.

IT'S TIME FOR AN ANGRY MOB


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Be sure it's public. :]


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Auzbuzzard, I am disappoint.


This.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Auzbuzzard, I am disappoint.


Well he sounds like one of your featherbutt friends. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Well. I mean. It IS stupid, so...


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Well he sounds like one of your featherbutt friends. :3



That is why I am disappoint so much and SHUT UP ALREADY.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Let's get out the trollbile troll wagon.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So uh...did anyone actually DO anything to him yet?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Shadow said:


> So uh...did anyone actually DO anything to him yet?


 Get out your troll guns and hop on the trollwagon.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Shadow said:


> So uh...did anyone actually DO anything to him yet?



Nope. 

auzbuzzard needs to post first and defend himself.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Nope.
> 
> auzbuzzard needs to post first and defend himself.



*pulls out a speaker and plays the Jeopardy theme*


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Nope.
> 
> auzbuzzard needs to post first and defend himself.



Which I believe he's smart enough not to do. He is watching this thread, you know.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, that was anticlimactic.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, that was anticlimactic.



I know. FAF trolls suck.

Hooray furries.


----------



## Conker (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Which I believe he's smart enough not to do. He is watching this thread, you know.


He probably planned this out. Picked that answer knowing it would cause a mob. 

He's trolling us by not responding


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, that was anticlimactic.


Women tell me that all the time. ):


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

The true meaning of it will never go away. Some people will get hurt by it, and there's nothing wrong with that. Every word has power, and it can affect people more than others. Perhaps the voter had a bad experience involving being called that.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Which I believe he's smart enough not to do. He is watching this thread, you know.



Yeah, but the internet is Business of Seriousness so, this won't really matter tomorrow unless you're a newfag. I don't care too much...for now.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Conker said:


> He probably planned this out. Picked that answer knowing it would cause a mob.
> 
> He's trolling us by not responding


Damn, we just got out-trolled by a 14-year-old.



Taren Fox said:


> Women tell me that all the time. ):


 I'm not surprised.  :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The true meaning of it will never go away. Some people will get hurt by it, and there's nothing wrong with that. Every word has power, and it can affect people more than others. Perhaps the voter had a bad experience involving being called that.


This is true. No one likes being called names.


----------



## Conker (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Damn, we just got out-trolled by a 14-year-old.


I know right >:[ What a goddamn furfag!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm not surprised.  :3


::eardroop:: ):


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Conker said:


> He probably planned this out. Picked that answer knowing it would cause a mob.
> 
> He's trolling us by not responding



http://postmoderngentleman.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/ffffuuuu.jpg


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Damn, we just got out-trolled by a 14-year-old.



Or he's too scared. <:3c


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Or he's too scared. <:3c



Stop baiting him. You've lost and you only look desperate now.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Nope.
> 
> auzbuzzard needs to post first and defend himself.


 I'm getting the troll army ready.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Stop baiting him. You've lost and you only look desperate now.



MUST...FEED! D:>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm waiting for ConnonFodder to reply with some useful statistics.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

You know, it's funny. A group of outcasts ganging up on an outcast. Ha.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know, it's funny. A group of outcasts ganging up on an outcast. Ha.



This is incredibly funny now that I think about it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

18 to 1. That's pretty bad. D: Maybe I should have worded the poll a little differently to get more diverse votes.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know, it's funny. A group of outcasts ganging up on an outcast. Ha.



If only it weren't so horrifying, I'd laugh too.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Fail troll mob is fail.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

I missed the "public" post. 

No. I just think the word sounds weird. The pronounciation is very weird.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> I missed the "public" post.
> 
> No. I just think the word sounds weird. The pronounciation is very weird.


Ok FAF trolls, you asked for it, and here it is. Good luck.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Not much to work with there.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> I missed the "public" post.
> 
> No. I just think the word sounds weird. The pronounciation is very weird.


He speaks.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> I missed the "public" post.
> 
> No. I just think the word sounds weird. The pronounciation is very weird.


 ...Boring.

Someone else vote that it's offensive, and be all "BAWWW STOP FURSECUTING ME WITH YOUR HURTFUL WORDS" so we can properly troll them.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

By the time I press submit I knew I'm getting into real trouble.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Boring.
> 
> Someone else vote that it's offensive, and be all "BAWWW STOP FURSECUTING ME WITH YOUR HURTFUL WORDS" so we can properly troll them.



BAWWW STOP FURSECUTING ME WITH YOUR HURTFUL WORDS.

...amidoingitright?

EDIT

And now that I've given you me as a punching bag I'm going to bed. Don't let it ever be said that I don't care for you guys.


----------



## Conker (Apr 20, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> I missed the "public" post.
> 
> No. I just think the word sounds weird. The pronounciation is very weird.


 I was hoping you'd give us more to work with then language aesthetics.

Though I must say, I disagree with you. The word is quite easy (and fun) to say. Fur + Fag. Two one syllable F words put together.

It's also really easy to type. 

As far as a word goes, it's a pretty damn good one.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll take one for the team.


BAWWWWWWWWW WHY DOES NOBODY UNDERSTAND MY LOVE FOR FURRIES??? STOP HATING ON ME JUST BECAUSE I FLAUNT MY FURFAGGOTRY EVERYWHERE I GO!!! BAWWWWWWWWWWW FURFAG IS MEAN TO SAY AND EVERYONE WHO SAYS IT SHOULD BE B&!!!!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> BAWWW STOP FURSECUTING ME WITH YOUR HURTFUL WORDS.
> 
> ...amidoingitright?


 *Sigh.*  No.  But thanks for trying.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

An this thread is so quick my ISP can't catch up. So do my battery. 

Why don't I deny it all by saying the screen's too small and pressing touch screens with feathers are difficult?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

-Points troll gun at Browder-
amidoinitrite?


----------



## Conker (Apr 20, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> An this thread is so quick my ISP can't catch up. So do my battery.
> 
> Why don't I deny it all by saying the screen's too small and *pressing touch screens with feathers are difficult?*


I wouldn't go that route. That route would make you look like some dumbshit Otherkin  

Best to go with your original explanation. It's much better than pretending to be an animal person.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> furries have taken control of that like black people took "n*****". they have taken it and stomped the hate behind it and now rock it as a compliment.
> 
> props, furries.



This. The best way to deal with those who would use derogatory slang is to transform it into something harmless. Eventually it erases all negative connotation, and the oppressors lose out to the oppressed. Now fight the powah everybody.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'll take one for the team.
> 
> 
> BAWWWWWWWWW WHY DOES NOBODY UNDERSTAND MY LOVE FOR FURRIES??? STOP HATING ON ME JUST BECAUSE I FLAUNT MY FURFAGGOTRY EVERYWHERE I GO!!! BAWWWWWWWWWWW


YOU STUPID FURRY YOU'RE WHAT'S WRONG WITH THE FANDOM


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> An this thread is so quick my ISP can't catch up. So do my battery.
> 
> Why don't I deny it all by saying the screen's too small and pressing touch screens with feathers are difficult?



Hmm...because you aren't actually typing with feathers...or feathered hands...or whatever the hell it is.

But I feel your pain with the slow mobile web devices, trying to keep up in a thread like this.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> YOU STUPID FURRY YOU'RE WHAT'S WRONG WITH THE FANDOM


Not enough poontang.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hmm...because you aren't actually typing with feathers...or feathered hands...or whatever the hell it is.
> 
> But I feel your pain with the slow mobile web devices, trying to keep up in a thread like this.



I do all my posting from the good ol' iPod.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

There really needs to be more options. Specifically one that is "It's stupid but I'm also not particularly offended by it."

Frankly someone calling me "furfag" would produce much the same reaction as if they called me "Poopy McPoo-Poo Face".


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Damn you Nylak.

IT'S ALMOST OVER 9,000!!!!!!!!!!1!1!1111!!!!!


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

Conker said:


> I wouldn't go that route. That route would make you look like some dumbshit Otherkin
> 
> Best to go with your original explanation. It's much better than pretending to be an animal person.



No it just a metaphor.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

IT'S OVER NINETHOUSAND!11!!1!!1!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hmm...because you aren't actually typing with feathers...or feathered hands...or whatever the hell it is.
> 
> But I feel your pain with the slow mobile web devices, trying to keep up in a thread like this.


I understand how hard it is keeping your featherbutt up with this thread. I just keep on hitting F5 and hoping something cool comes up.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> IT'S OVER NINETHOUSAND!11!!1!!1!



NOT YET!!!!!!!!11!!!1!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> they called me "Poopy McPoo-Poo Face".


I wonder if I should sig this.


Taren Fox said:


> Not enough poontang.


*Googles* Eww... EWWWW!!!!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Damn you Nylak.
> 
> IT'S ALMOST OVER 9,000!!!!!!!!!!1!1!1111!!!!!


 BUT NOT QUITE.

ISN'T THAT FRUSTRATING?!

BUAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This failed. \o/


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> NOT YET!!!!!!!!11!!!1!


 okay then.
IT'S NINETHOUSAND!!11!!!1!


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak I see what you did there. And it's damn funny too.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> IT'S OVER NINETHOUSAND!11!!1!!1!



Ha my vote is worth 4,500. Even when I'm joking.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wonder if I should sig this.



Doo eet, it'd be the second time this week I got sig'd.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Nylak I see what you did there. And it's damn funny too.


 I got bored without anyone to troll.  :[


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

I give nylak props.
It was made of lolz.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> NOT YET!!!!!!!!11!!!1!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErfsAvQ4GGs


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I got bored without anyone to troll.  :[



This is why I love FAF. Even the mods be trollan. :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I understand how hard it is keeping your featherbutt up with this thread. I just keep on hitting F5 and hoping something cool comes up.



Goddammit shut up already. You're the fox here, _I_ should be making fun of _your_ species.

And NOW IT'S OVER 9,000!!!!!!111!!1!1!1!one!!!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Doo eet, it'd be the second time this week I got sig'd.


Aww man, it's no fun when you _want it._


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

There, I fixed it.  Now it's over nine thousand.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks nylak. Now back to over-used meme.
IT'S OVER 9000!!1!!111!!!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Goddammit shut up already. You're the fox here, _I_ should be making fun of _your_ species.


Sorry, I didn't mean to _ruffle your feathers!_


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuck, I really wish I could re-vote, just so I could make it OVER 9000!!!!!!! 

... 

Man, I don't think it's possible to say OVER 9000!!!!! without capslock. It just doesn't work. 


Watch. 


It's over 900-









Edit: YAY! Now it's OVER 9000!!!!!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

VEGETA, WHAT DOES THE SCOUTER SAY ABOUT THE POLL RESULTS?

I don't know, my scouter doesn't measure that.

|:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Now the poll is more accurate of showing the disposition of the fandom as a whole.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> VEGETA, WHAT DOES THE SCOUTER SAY ABOUT ICARUS'S PENIS?
> I don't know, my scouter doesn't measure that high.
> 
> |:


Oh yeah.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Now the poll is more accurate of showing the disposition of the fandom as a whole.


 Never thought of it that way.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...it's no fun when you _want it._



Sig'd =p


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh yeah.



Aren't you an ostrisch? Don't you not have one?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, we got another one.  That one wasn't me this time.  >_>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Aren't you an ostrisch? Don't you not have one?


Nope, he only has eggs. ):


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh yeah.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Aren't you an ostrisch? Don't you not have one?



Niiiiiiice.

"ostrichshcstchscchsh"

And I have a penis, anyway.


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2010)

It's.... it's......
_*
IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND*_

<3 Nylak


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

It is over ninethousand.
and it will be my sig.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -waits for james to post-



Hey dumbass.

Look up.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey dumbass.
> 
> Look up.


 I fix'd my post.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going to change the votes back to normal so that when other people view this thread they'll be really confused as to why we keep saying "it's over 9000" over and over again for no apparent reason.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm going to change the votes back to normal so that when other people view this thread they'll be really confused as to why we keep saying "it's over 9000" over and over again for no apparent reason.



DO EET!!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Sig'd =p


-sniff- It's... it's been so long since I've been sigged... It makes me feel so special... Thank you, thank you so much Unsilenced! ;_;

Now take it down.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I fix'd my post.



Yes, but not quick enough.

9,000!!!1!1!1!!!1!11!


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm going to change the votes back to normal so that when other people view this thread they'll be really confused as to why we keep saying "it's over 9000" over and over again for no apparent reason.



Excellent....

*rubs hands together while sinisterly laughing*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Never thought of it that way.


 Its true though!


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm going to change the votes back to normal so that when other people view this thread they'll be really confused as to why we keep saying "it's over 9000" over and over again for no apparent reason.



You're an evil lady.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

IT...IT...IT'S *looks*


I am disappoint


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

why is the poll at 8,999 what


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

And here I was thinking this would be a dead serious topic.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> why is the poll at 8,999 what



Because it is ALMOST OVER 9,000!!!!!!!!!1!!1!1!111!!!!one!!


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> -sniff- It's... it's been so long since I've been sigged... It makes me feel so special... Thank you, thank you so much Unsilenced! ;_;
> 
> Now take it down.



But... but... 

It sounds so _awkward _taken out of context! 

I suppose I should have some sympathy though, considering what I've been sig'd for in the past. (and am still sig'd for on other forums. Person never changes their sig I swear >.<)


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> And here I was thinking this would be a dead serious topic.



...

Did you miss the part where WE ARE FRICKIN FURRIES?

Dead srs does not compute.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

This is the Den.

Srs internets business does not compute.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> And here I was thinking this would be a dead serious topic.


Internet and Serious do not mix.


Unsilenced said:


> But... but...
> 
> It sounds so _awkward _taken out of context!
> 
> I suppose I should have some sympathy though, considering what I've been sig'd for in the past. (and am still sig'd for on other forums. Person never changes their sig I swear >.<)


Everything I say is awkward, even in context.

So like... you busy tonight or anything?


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I'm actually surprised that nobody's posted the OVER 9,000!!!! video yet.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wow, I'm actually surprised that nobody's posted the OVER 9,000!!!! video yet.


Yeah, it's pretty lulzy.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wow, I'm actually surprised that nobody's posted the OVER 9,000!!!! video yet.


 You're a bad person.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wow, I'm actually surprised that nobody's posted the OVER 9,000!!!! video yet.


I did.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You're a bad person.



:3c

..Holy hell, I actually used that cuteface.

I feel like I need to burn my clothes and keyboard or something.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

I has a remix.

:3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> :3c
> 
> ..Holy hell, I actually used that cuteface.
> 
> I feel like I need to burn my clothes and keyboard or something.


At least you didn't use ':V'.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

:V :V :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I has a remix.
> 
> :3


Must be pretty epic, posting it twice and all.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I has a remix.
> 
> :3


Adorable!


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Must be pretty epic, posting it twice and all.



I blame my laggy browser.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> At least you didn't use ':V'.



Ugh.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 20, 2010)

It's more than fine... It's TRUEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's more than fine... It's TRUEEEEEEE!!!


Do you have proof. :V


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2010)

IMO it's offensive because "Furfag" implies that we're all homosexual (or a cigarette).

In reality, the most of us are bisexual or straight.

I wouldn't mind terms such as "Furfucker"


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Adorable!



YouTube tricked me! Can't watch videos on normal YT :l

Real remix is here.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> IMO it's offensive because "Furfag" implies that we're all homosexual (or a cigarette).
> 
> In reality, the most of us are bisexual or straight.
> 
> I wouldn't mind terms such as "Furfucker"


You forgot Zoosexual. :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> IMO it's offensive because "Furfag" implies that we're all homosexual (or a cigarette).
> 
> In reality, the most of us are bisexual or straight.
> 
> I wouldn't mind terms such as "Furfucker"



Oh, please. I use "fag" to relate to almost anything online. My nickname on some chat or another is "Ickyfag" (icarus => icky + fag). Fag doesn't really mean anything to me.

Furfucker is good though.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, please. I use "fag" to relate to almost anything online. My nickname on some chat or another is "Ickyfag" (icarus => icky + fag). Fag doesn't really mean anything to me.
> 
> Furfucker is good though.


Featherfucker sounds better.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Featherfucker sounds better.



Nuh-uh.
knock it off already ._.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Nuh-uh.
> knock it off already ._.


::hugs::


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ::hugs::



I just realized you're just as much of a loser as I am here. You've been on this whole time I have been.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, losers, watch the remix. :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hey, losers, watch the remix. :3



Yeah, sure. 

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down 
Never gonna run around
And desert you~​


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Never gonna give you up
> Never gonna let you down
> ...



More Russian. Less rickroll.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> More Russian. Less rickroll.



_NEVER LESS RICKROLL

HE'S NEVER GIVIN UP_


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

'Sup my furfags and scalefags? (No featherfags [you know why])


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> _NEVER LESS RICKROLL
> 
> HE'S NEVER GIVIN UP_



Trololo man stares into your soul.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> 'Sup my furfags and scalefags? (No featherfags [you know why])



I hate you too.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Do you have proof. :V



Let's see....

'Taren Fox'

'OTHER OVER 9000 FURRIES'

Threads started in the den asking for advice of coming out and the furry dream.

Prove this is not newfaggy and furfaggy.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I hate you too.



I'm just kidding. T.T


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

Dosent really bother me for the most part. Its like it goes with the fandom.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

Whoever thinks furfag is offensive is this guy


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Whoever thinks furfag is offensive is this guy



He'd be a cutie if he weren't BAWWWing. Which comic is this from, anyone know?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> He'd be a cutie if he weren't BAWWWing. Which comic is this from, anyone know?



I would like to ask the same thing.
He's awfully *CUTE*


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm quite happy about successful evasion.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I can't wait until someone votes "offensive" so we can troll the fuck outta them.


LOL, its funny to me, but then again, I laugh at almost everything now-a-days.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> LOL, its funny to me, but then again, I laugh at almost everything now-a-days.



You are now a naturalized citizen of the internet.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 20, 2010)

Every time I hear someone say furfag, I need to contain my laughter.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

I hate the term. It is degrading and offensive.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 20, 2010)

lol /b/ ... 

That is all.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm actually surprised at how I dealt with trolls.

I've won the War of Resistance like 60 years ago.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I hate the term. It is degrading and offensive.


no u.
Liar. I see your vote.
:U


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I hate the term. It is degrading and offensive.



Carol is offended by this. =p


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> no u.
> Liar. I see your vote.
> :U


Lies. Lies and cake.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 20, 2010)

funny inside the community, not so funny from someone outside the community.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm offended.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm the first offender. look at the first several page.

*sniff sniff*

EDIT: I mean, the first to say being offended


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> funny inside the community, not so funny from someone outside the community.



Even more funny with someone outside the community. 

Other person: "YIFF IN HELL FURFAG!!!" 
Me: *snickers* 
Other person: "... what?" 
Me: "Furfag? Really? heh." 
Other person: "..."


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 20, 2010)

Y'all furfags.


----------



## wpLOL (Apr 20, 2010)

furfag = furry

also for lols


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 20, 2010)

i like the term :3


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

wpLOL said:


> furfag = furry
> 
> *also for lols*


 
-Face palm-
It's made of lols.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 20, 2010)

To the guy that compared the term to the 'N-word', it is the meaning behind it that makes it offensive, not the actual word. So I suppose to some that it would be offensive if they had a bad experience with the word.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> lol /b/tards ...
> 
> That is all.


 
fix'd.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

wpLOL said:


> furfag = furry
> 
> also for lols


 

I like the new guy, he isn't bawwwwwwwwing right now ^^


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 20, 2010)

since there isnt a third option:

I think the word furfag, depends on whos saying it and why.
If theyre like, "Die in a fire furfags!!" i think its ridiculously immature.

If theyre just like, youre a furfag haha.. .then it might be construed as offensive.

If you hear someone say, im just a furfag.. then its not offensive.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

People who find the term on par with race deragatory terms need to play in traffic during rush hour. 

It is just a stupid word some trolls came up with. Now (To most) furries,  *Furfag* is a term used for "Annoying furry" or a "Bawwing butthurt furry".


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2010)

People make too big a deal about small things. If you take offense to someones ignorance to your likes or beliefs then you are no better then them for getting angry over there opinions. It's a word and nothing more.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

pheonix said:


> People make too big a deal about small things. If you take offense to someones ignorance to your likes or beliefs then you are no better then them for getting angry over there opinions. It's a word and nothing more.



This is why a lot of furrys prob dont mind the term. We took it and accepted it as our own.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 20, 2010)

To me it's a term of endearment.

I like being called a furfag :]




Now shut up while I yiff you.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

I find it inoffensive but still a little stupid.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no problem with it

but I don't think it's funny

so I can't vote for either poll option.

Make a third option for "obnoxious and passe."


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2010)

FurFag, to me is a Fursuiter, just as a Harley rider is a fag, both want attention from everyone around them, but the fursuiter demands more by wearing a big eye catching suit to feed their need for being the center of attention.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

Charrio said:


> FurFag, to me is a Fursuiter, just as a Harley rider is a fag, both want attention from everyone around them, but the fursuiter demands more by wearing a big eye catching suit to feed their need for being the center of attention.



THEY JUST WANT TO LOOK ON THE OUTSIDE HOW THEY FEEL ON THE INSIDE

STOP FURSECUTING ;A;


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2010)

Charrio said:


> FurFag, to me is a Fursuiter, just as a Harley rider is a fag, both want attention from everyone around them, but the fursuiter demands more by wearing a big eye catching suit to feed their need for being the center of attention.



Price of a fursuit- $300 

Price of a Harley- $12000

Wearing your fursuit on your Harley- Priceless


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> THEY JUST WANT TO LOOK ON THE OUTSIDE HOW THEY FEEL ON THE INSIDE
> 
> STOP FURSECUTING ;A;



Lol i'm sory if its true, but most fursuiters wear or want a fursuit to be the center of attention, hence FurFag!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Price of a fursuit- $300
> 
> Price of a Harley- $12000
> 
> Wearing your fursuit on your Harley- Priceless



Lol depends on the maker, i have seen some suits go for insane prices, but just so the wearer can be a attention whore in it. Harley fags at least can resell their bikes.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Wearing your fursuit on your Harley- Priceless



Harley wearing a fursuit while riding a Harley.



Charrio said:


> Lol i'm sory if its true, but most fursuiters wear or want a fursuit to be the center of attention, hence FurFag!



I'm not sure how that works when you're hanging around with a bunch of other people that are also in fursuits, but alright

You joined in 2006 how do you not get this fandom by now?



Charrio said:


> Lol depends on the maker, i have seen some suits go for insane prices, but just so the wearer can be a attention whore in it. Harley fags at least can resell their bikes.



Someone has got some opinions on motorbikes.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Harley wearing a fursuit while riding a Harley.


Wearing a fursuit while Riding Harley.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not sure how that works when you're hanging around with a bunch of other people that are also in fursuits, but alright
> 
> You joined in 2006 how do you not get this fandom by now?



Lol then your part of a FurFag crowd, if you all go outside and get the public to ooh and ahh at you then your being FurFags. 

How hard of a concept is it?
Ive watched this fandom for years, I don't get alot of dumb things people in this fandom do, maybe it's my age being an adult past 30.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol depends on the maker, i have seen some suits go for insane prices, but just so the wearer can be a attention whore in it. Harley fags at least can resell their bikes.



The figures where 100% made up...except for the priceless of course.



Dyluck said:


> Harley wearing a fursuit while riding a Harley.



The world should be warned if such an event is to take place in the future.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Wearing a fursuit while Riding  Harley.



That sounds oddly normal for this place. How quaint.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Wearing a fursuit while Riding Harley.



DX



Charrio said:


> maybe it's my age being an adult past 30.



Oh, ok, I see.  You're at the age point where you just think everyone does everything for attention because you're jealous and jaded and don't understand people or why they do things so that must be the reason

Because nothing is more important than attention!

Your opinions say more about yourself than they do about anyone else.  *adjusts glasses*


----------



## Attaman (Apr 20, 2010)

Just as bad as Britfag / Eurofag / Fa/tg/uy / what-have-you to me.  See:  An "insult" with no backing used in joking manners.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, you found me out lol
Are you saying you don't love the attention and such in a fursuit?
You have no idea who i am, so unless your some Sherlock or Batman detective you have no idea who i am. I just see furs do some really stupid things again and again, then brag about it. Seems like wanting attention to me.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Oh no, you found me out lol
> Are you saying you don't love the attention and such in a fursuit?
> You have no idea who i am, so unless your some Sherlock or Batman detective you have no idea who i am. I just see furs do some really stupid things again and again, then brag about it. Seems like wanting attention to me.



I have never worn a fursuit and never will so I wouldn't know.

WELL NOW YOU ARE GETTING DEFENSIVE SO THEREFORE I MUST BE ONTO SOMETHING :V :V :V

Furs do stupid things because furs are stupid :T And have aspergers.  Go figure.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> WELL NOW YOU ARE GETTING DEFENSIVE SO THEREFORE I MUST BE ONTO SOMETHING :V :V :V



Lol you must be right, your on the internet after all...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 20, 2010)

stupid furfags making stupid threads....


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


>



roflll as much as I hate racism that made me lol so hard.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Kifale said:


> roflll as much as I hate racism that made me lol so hard.



Indeed it was furtastic!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 20, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Holy crap, I come back from work and there have been 90 votes?  I didn't realize how pressing of an issue this was.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted for the second option because I think it's a stupid word.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 21, 2010)

I initially took offense to the term but as time passed, I loosened up and found it more amusing than anything.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the word is not so much offensive, but lame as hell. At least the n-word sounds a bit cool and original.

Furfag... is just another marginalized group's epithet with the word "fur" attached, and not in a whimsical punny way like most furspeech terms.

By the way, Taren, your fursona is CUUUUUTE!!!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> By the way, Taren, your fursona is CUUUUUTE!!!


Hehe thanks. :3 Here's the full pic: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v120/the_brain/Furry/061006-Badge-Taren.jpg


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that traditional style? Major skillz.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not offensive on the Internet.  However, if people say that to me in real life...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Is that traditional style? Major skillz.


Yup. Foxyfennec made that badge for me a couple years ago. :3


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Yup. Foxyfennec made that badge for me a couple years ago. :3


 

i also like it. ^_^


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ain't foxboys just adorable?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Ain't foxboys just adorable?



nope.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Ain't foxboys just adorable?



Sometimes...


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

in the straightest way possible, yes. ^_^


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, Cause that's what all straights say about foxyboys.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Yes, Cause that's what all straights say about foxyboys.


 
AHAHA ahaha haha    hehehe....


>.>

<.<


*runs*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

I LIKE CALLING PEOPLE FAGS


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Ain't foxboys just adorable?


I'm 21. :3


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll call myself one, but when that little shit at my school called me one I nearly wanted to throttle him. Then again all in the definition, his was that furries are pedophiles who want to work in disneyworld... I mean seriously!


----------



## TDK (Apr 27, 2010)

Are you gay? Are you a furry? Well then theres a word for you!

Everybody who voted "It's stupid -- It's degrading and offensive" is clearly a furfag :8


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I LIKE CALLING PEOPLE FAGS


This...











... Faggot...


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 27, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I'll call myself one, but when that little shit at my school called me one I nearly wanted to throttle him. Then again all in the definition, his was that furries are pedophiles who want to work in disneyworld... I mean seriously!



You mean they're not?


----------



## Wildtiel (Apr 27, 2010)

Aw dang it! How'd I end up picking the second option when I meant to select the first!? Furfag isn't offensive, but it is degrading...to the person who says it! 

Anyway...first post, and I already F*cked up, heh. 

*awaits being undeserving trolled*


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if I was actually a fag, but i'm not.
<<Note the fact that my avatar there is not a fox, and the species is not listed as fox.  I am not a fag.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it's slightly degrading. However I also think it's perfectly accurate when applied to 99.9% of the furry community.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

You all a bunch of furfags.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You all a bunch of furfags.


 ^ this.


----------



## Zontar (Apr 28, 2010)

If you take offense to anything, you're a tightass.


----------



## Trevfox (Apr 28, 2010)

I stopped giving a fuck after I realized its pretty true seeing as I am a furry and a fag it sums up my like in a way.


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

Trevfox said:


> I stopped giving a fuck after I realized its pretty true seeing as I am a furry and a fag it sums up my like in a way.



If being gay and a furry are the only two things in your life, then I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 28, 2010)

It's fun to not satisfy trolls by not playing their little game, instead of taking offense to things I try to make a response seem as if I have no anger whatsoever, it's funneh XD.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn furfags, GAWD!


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

Personally wouldn't use the term =3 Or respond to it. But it doesn't make me curl up into a ball and cry.


----------

